# Fixative For Scenting Soap



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

I would love to make soap scented with essential oils that contain citrus; lemon in particular. I know from experience that the citrus oils are the first to fade and am looking to hear from anyone who has found a way to keep the scents fresh.

I was reading that using Benzoin as a 'fixative' may work, but my research has showed me that there are several different types of Benzoin including powdered (that I think would make the soap scratchy!) So I'm all confused. 

Does any one have any ideas?

Thanks for any help...

RVcook


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Clay can be used as a fixitive. Litsea cubeba e. o. is also used as a fixitive. Here is a link on an article about the subject.

http://www.pallasathenesoap.com/articles/EssenOil.pdf


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

Linn: Thank you so much for providing that information. Yes...it is the CP soap that I have problems with. I wish the article would have been a bit more specific as to the amounts to use per lb. of soap, but I'll just do a bit more research and see what I find.

Thanks again!

RVcook


----------

